# Suche nach einem Diablo 3 Gästepass



## besiktasli (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen suche einen Gästepass für Diablo 3, habe die anderen Teile gespielt, würde auch gern diesen ausprobieren und auch testen wie gut er auf meinem Rechner läuft, befor ich mir das Spiel kaufe.

Also, wenn ihr einen für mich übrig habt, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## besiktasli (27. Mai 2012)

Das Suchen hat ein Ende.

Schönen Dank nochmal an den netten Spender.


----------

